# Laptop Battery 18650 - Safe?



## Chukin'Vape

So from a myth I read online somewhere I found out that a laptop battery, 8 out of 10 times uses 18650's. I "found" a laptop battery (don't ask questions) - and opened it. Now I know one or two of these batteries are probably end of life. I got 6 out of one battery - so im not to bothered loosing one or two - I just want to know if these would be safe to vape.


----------



## Silver

@Chukin'Vape I think the issue is knowing what batteries they are and knowing what their max continuous draw rating is

Other than whether they are in good condition or not, which one also needs to know.

I would not vape on them if it was me.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DoubleD

All I could find on my quick search was :

Sony 18650 US18650GR G8 8A, 3.7V, 2600mAh
2.75-4.2V, Max. Discharge Current (25°C): 5.2A


According to those specs, not so great for vaping.

Generally, if Mooch hasn't tested a battery, I dont bother with it either lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL

Not safe for vaping, just browsing through a test it seems to be rated for 5A drain.

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/7750

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

You guys are just amazing
Thanks @DoubleD and @VandaL 

There you have it @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Yeah I'm also thinking it could be a bit dodge - just looking at the math. If you have a RX, and it has 3 batteries - and you are vaping a 0.3ohm (60w) build you are pusing 13amps. In that scenario - you wont put strain on these batteries, however if you put these in a two battery mod - and use the same build. You will be pusing 13amps (60w) out of 2 cells - Face = dead!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Chukin'Vape said:


> Yeah I'm also thinking it could be a bit dodge - just looking at the math. If you have a RX, and it has 3 batteries - and you are vaping a 0.3ohm build you are pusing 13amps. In that scenario - you wont put strain on these batteries, however if you put these in a two battery mod - and use the same build. You will be pusing 13amps out of 2 cells - Face = dead!



But you dont know their condition and whether they will work as assumed
Would not recommend it but thats just me


----------



## VandaL

Chukin'Vape said:


> Yeah I'm also thinking it could be a bit dodge - just looking at the math. If you have a RX, and it has 3 batteries - and you are vaping a 0.3ohm build you are pusing 13amps. In that scenario - you wont put strain on these batteries, however if you put these in a two battery mod - and use the same build. You will be pusing 13amps out of 2 cells - Face = dead!


That mod and others similar to it are wired in series, meaning the 13A load is pulled from each battery. Parallel they would share, so not even safe there. You always want a minimum of 20A rated continuous discharge on batteries for vaping, least in regulated mods.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## VapingSquid

Chukin'Vape said:


> Yeah I'm also thinking it could be a bit dodge - just looking at the math. If you have a RX, and it has 3 batteries - and you are vaping a 0.3ohm build you are pusing 13amps. In that scenario - you wont put strain on these batteries, however if you put these in a two battery mod - and use the same build. You will be pusing 13amps out of 2 cells - Face = dead!



As far as I know, with the RX, the batteries are in series, which means you are effectively pulling 13 amps from *each* cell. Rather steer clear of these..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Yeah also worried about them - I have tons of batteries, so I dont really NEED to use these. Anybody have a 18650 flashlight and need some batteries? LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg

Great thread, and sadly this is why we see all those videos of people blowing up their faces.. Finding laptop batteries, not knowing that they are low current batteries, drop them into a mech and BOOM... Bad rep for the vape scene...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Anneries

Unfortunately not safe. Besides being rated on the low end for draining, from what I have read is that they are ICR (cobalt based). Same as the Sanyo's that I retrieved from another laptop, hehe, dont we just like to take things appart. Cobalt based batteries are, according to what I have read, not as stable as the Mangenese batteries that we use in our devices. 

I have decided, to save my own life, I will rather fork out the cash for proper IMR batteries that is deemed to be alot more stable. I will use the sanyo batteries in my torches that take 18650 batteries.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET

The trick is in finding the laptop battery packs that have proper sony vtc batteries inside. Then you're styling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac

Chukin'Vape said:


> So from a myth I read online somewhere I found out that a laptop battery, 8 out of 10 times uses 18650's. I "found" a laptop battery (don't ask questions) - and opened it. Now I know one or two of these batteries are probably end of life. I got 6 out of one battery - so im not to bothered loosing one or two - I just want to know if these would be safe to vape.
> View attachment 89806
> 
> View attachment 89807


There are many videos online about this and while the people who made them claim they are good batteries I don't know about using these for vapeing one way or another.They do look like Sony vt type but have they been rewrapped?


----------



## Raindance

This laptop I am currently using has been around the block a bit and when removed from the power supply runs only about 5 minutes. I am actually thinking of going the other way around and replacing the cells in the battery with some of my older vape cells once I have retired enough of them. I would not go the other way round though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

kev mac said:


> There are many videos online about this and while the people who made them claim they are good batteries I don't know about using these for vapeing one way or another.They do look like Sony vt type but have they been rewrapped?



I still havent thrown these in the bin yet - 6 X 18650's - Sony - it just doesnt feel right chucking them away. Lets see where this thread goes, really concerned about using them and overexerting them. Not good.


----------



## kev mac

Chukin'Vape said:


> I still havent thrown these in the bin yet - 6 X 18650's - Sony - it just doesnt feel right chucking them away. Lets see where this thread goes, really concerned about using them and overexerting them. Not good.


The consensus seems to be to avoid vapeing on them but surely they can be good to use for other applications perhaps in a 521 tab type device, I don't know what else as I never heard of this battery before I vaper,but there must be many more uses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bush Vaper

#DontBeAndy

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

I would definitely keep it for something. I have an 18650 torch so I am biased

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ET

Those batteries will still work fine in a torch, power bank, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaporeon13

I spend quite a bit of time on flashlight forums, they have some good insight into batteries and chargers. I've seen quite a few tutorials on retrieving 18650s from laptop batteries.

Personally, I wouldn't chuck em. I would first test them though to see what mAh they go up to. Also try test their internal resistance, then taker it from there.


----------

